# leaving tagalog verbs unconjugated in sentences



## zualio

What is it based on when people leave the tagalog verb unconjugated in a sentence?I see people do that a lot in chats.are there certain instances when that is suppose to be done?Does it serve as a general time tense?example someone one told me ok sabi mo eh i assumed they meant "if you say so"that's just an example but i want to know the cases when to do that for all verbs.


----------



## zualio

What is it based on when people leave the tagalog verb unconjugated in a sentence?I see people do that a lot in chats.are there certain instances when that is suppose to be done?Does it serve as a general time tense?example someone one told me ok sabi mo eh i assumed they meant "if you say so"that's just an example but i want to know the cases when to do that for all verbs.


----------



## mikeneve

Ya, verb conjugations are the most difficult part of learning Tagalog. It can be pretty complex. Leaving it unconjugated assumes a general understanding of temporal context, but its quick, like slang. Check out Tagalog Verb Guide by Hawkins and Gallo-Crail for the best explanation on how to use verbs.


----------



## mataripis

it is possible to use tagalog words unconjugated.it is called barok tagalog or primitive tagalog. those who are familiar with tagalog can grasp the meaning of unconjugated words in tagalog. e.g. let us eat= kain na tayo/kitang kumain na(southern tagalog) if use unconjugated kain kata!or kain ta!


----------

